# free misc cories for dfwapc members



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have a few cories, free to members of the club. 
they are 3-4 albino's, and 1-2 steri. they keep pulling up my microsword. only think i can do is put water in the 10g I have and put them in there. out:

PM for my cell # 
I'm in Plano.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

no one claimed this yet?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nope, still have them.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

really? i'll take them


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, come get them or meet up some where. hope they are still alive as this tank has started to get a little neglected as i focused on the saltwater tank... i'll go in there and catch them....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I haven't heard back from jason, tanya took clam of them pending to tayna. tanya they are you'res. will go snag them out of the tank, and will have them ready to go before you leave work.


----------

